

As Rockets Fly, Israeli Programmers Code in Bomb Shelters - wyclif
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-07-24/as-rockets-fly-israeli-programmers-code-in-bomb-shelters.html

======
atmosx
Without the intent to sound bitter, I know that war is a coin (has two sides)
but I would be more interested to read where Palestinian programmers write
code. I have the feeli g that would be a more fascinating tale to tell.

